# Is it possible to get a six pack if you drink once a week?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 16, 2014)

You guys ever know someone who had a six pack that drank in moderation?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 16, 2014)

heavyiron



Now go drink a beer with your friends dammit!!


----------



## MI1972 (Jun 16, 2014)

I dont think this guy is real...  he's a plant.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree. Nobody is this dumb.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 16, 2014)

I buy 30 packs you sonofabitch.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Jun 17, 2014)

This guy! Haha and ya "once" a week..


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 17, 2014)

If you only have a 6 pack, you can only drink in moderation..... unless you're a light weight. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 18, 2014)

I drink once a week for about 72 hours straight. Does that count?


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 18, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> I drink once a week for about 72 hours straight. Does that count?



3days on 4 days off.  I might try that....


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 18, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> 3days on 4 days off.  I might try that....



How the fuck did you find that picture of me? I'm trying to be discrete lol


----------



## Tr71 (Jun 22, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> You guys ever know someone who had a six pack that drank in moderation?



Is six beers moderation ? I would say so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corey5 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lol, Good Question


----------

